# Billing for ER procedures performed by Resident



## lbergeron (Jul 27, 2012)

CODING HELP!

Can anyone tell me how to bill for a Pediatrician (in a private practice) who sees his patient in the ER to admit them with a RESIDENT and the RESIDENT does a lumbar puncture while the pediatrician oversees the procedure.   OR Tell me where I read up on this type of billing?

Thank you for ANY guidance.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 3, 2012)

*Physician attestation*

The physician must attest to his own personal presence and participation in the history, exam, and medical decision making for any E/M  and/or direct presence for the procedure performed.  

This must be a declarative statement added to any documentation provided by the resident. 

THEN the supervising physician signs/dates the documentation.

You then bill the service under the supervising physician's name/number.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lbergeron (Aug 3, 2012)

Tessa - Thanks for taking the time to respond - I appreciate it!


----------

